# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΣΚΟΥΠΑ   ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ   ΣΤΑΧΤΗΣ  - ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ  ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ

## mariost

Οι  συγκεκριμένες   συσκευές   συνήθως  επισκευάζονται  εύκολα. Τα προβλήματα  τα  δημιουργεί    η  ίδια  η  στάχτη   που  είτε φράζει  τα  φίλτρα   είτε  δημιουργεί  κάποια ασυνέχεια  στην  επαφή   που  έχουν τα καρβουνάκια με το συλλέκτη. Πολλές φορές από τη σκόνη  τα κάρβουνα  φρακάρουν   στις   καρβουνοθήκες  κα ι δεν μπορούν  να ασκήσουν πίεση με το ελατήριο στο συλλέκτη.  Έτσι  διακόπτεται  το κύκλωμα και η συσκευή σταματά.Επίσης   η στάχτη  με  το λιπαντικό  του άξονα του συλλέκτη   δημιουργεί  κάτι σαν λάσπη  σκληρή  που  εμποδίζει τον άξονα να γυρίσει ανεμπόδιστα. Έτσι μετά από λίγο καιρό  καίγεται το μοτέρ. Αν  μυρίσει  σαν καμένο πλαστικό  κατά την λειτουργία  το σβήνουμε αμέσως. Αν καεί το μοτέρ δεν συμφέρει να το φτιάξουμε. Κρτούμε το καλώδιο , το διακόπτη  και  ….. τον κουβά  και το υπόλοιπο  στον κάδο ανακύλωσης. Το  μυστικό  μακροζωίας   του  εργαλείου  είναι καλό  καθάρισμα συχνά , ελαφριά λίπανση του άξονα   και  μόνο κρύα στάχτη.https://youtu.be/47rKdMLW4YY

----------

